# ph lowering substrates



## afroturf (27 Jan 2009)

I reciently aquired some wild type betta (betta coccina) they are currently in an tank with some standard aquarium gravel and a little play sand. The fish require a ph of 4-6 and dh ideally of 0-4. I use a shoddy ro unit (gives a dh of 2-4) and have added some oak and catappa leaves but the ph and dh slowly rise over the course of a week. I can only imagin that it is the substrate that is causing this. 

I don't really want to change the substrate as there a quite a few crypts in there and I don't like upsetting my new fish. But it looks like i'll have to. 

Would it be worth buying ada amazonia or should i stick to a inert gravel?  Are there any other substrates that help lower the ph other thank ada amazonia?

Regards.


----------



## JamesC (27 Jan 2009)

Both Aqua Soil and Akadama will initially lower GH a bit and KH (and pH) a lot. But over a few weeks this will diminish so after then it won't make that much difference to the water chemistry. This is common with a lot of fired clay based substrates. But having a clay based substrate will mean that it will be much easier to keep the pH down with indian almond leaves or similar than a standard aquarium gravel.

James


----------



## afroturf (27 Jan 2009)

James, funnly enough when I first set this tank up around a year ago I thought of using Akadama decided against it as it was still a little new to the scene.

have you any opinion on Kanuma http://www.bonsaiuk.co.uk/kanuma-14l-bonsai-soil-p-68.html?currency=GBP if I'm right ericaceous plants like acidic soil so maybe this would be better for my needs?


----------



## beeky (30 Jan 2009)

Most aquarium gravels raise KH overtime IME. Silica/silver sands are pretty inert though so you could use those.


----------

